# Road from Ceuta to new port Tangier Med



## blaine (May 1, 2005)

Does anyone have any progress news on the planned upgrade of the road from Ceuta to the new port Tangier Med please.


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

We drove on this back in July. Most of the road from the end of the motorway up to the port was finished, but the way we came the last bit was down some rather interesting (not impossible, but not for the faint-hearted) hills into the port at Cueta. Could be different now, though I can't imagine they'll improve the last bit we did; maybe there's another route?


----------

